# Leather cleaners and conditioner



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wondering what people recommend for leather cleaner and a conditioner, the leather in my BMW is starting to get a bit worn on the edge of the bolster and a couple of small cracks. I have quite a few auto finesse products so was going to try there leather cleaner and conditioner but if there’s anything else better or easier to use etc please let me know thanks


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405635


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Painted or dyed*

Is your leather painted or dyed as that makes a big difference

Dyed leathers has open pours and will benefit from a leather conditioner or "feed" as it will be absorbed

Painted leather has closed pours because its been painted the paint blocks the pours and leaves a solid coat of flex-able paint so leather conditioner or "feed" is no good as it wont be absorbed by the leather and will come of on your clothes and what ever else comes in to contact with it.

Painted leather will benefit from CarPRO PERL and it can be cleaned with a mild APC

Dyed leather will benefit from any leather feed/conditioner and it can be cleaned with a specific leather cleaner.

You should determine the leather coating type before looking for a product


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

+1 for Dr leather


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Another vote for Dr Leather spray cleaner. I bought a bottle a few weeks ago and it's excellent stuff. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Just switched to Dodo juice supernatural cleaner and sealant combo. Leaves a lovely natural matt finish and easy to use.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

used this with there cleaner https://alienmagic.co.uk/interior-c...-conditioner-natural-oils-leather-smell-250ml and made my bmw leather very supple!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

benj said:


> Just switched to Dodo juice supernatural cleaner and sealant combo. Leaves a lovely natural matt finish and easy to use.


Me too. Leaves a really nice finish. No slip to the leather either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Another vote for Dr Leather.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

LTT is a good cleaner and protector


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

benj said:


> Just switched to Dodo juice supernatural cleaner and sealant combo. Leaves a lovely natural matt finish and easy to use.


Same for me - both the cleaner and sealant are great products


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

What conditioner did you decide on? Just got some Dr Leather spray cleaner and it lifted a lot of dirt from my seats. So just looking for a conditioner for my dyed seats now...I can pick up wowos leather cream locally, Anyone tried this?


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm a fan of AF Hide cleaner https://amzn.to/2JcYdXQ

I wouldn't bother with conditioner unless you have an older car with uncoated leather. Easy test to check - put a drop of water onto the seat, if it beads then the leather is coated and a conditioner will simply moisturise your clothes.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

jr2007 said:


> I'm a fan of AF Hide cleaner https://amzn.to/2JcYdXQ
> 
> I wouldn't bother with conditioner unless you have an older car with uncoated leather. Easy test to check - put a drop of water onto the seat, if it beads then the leather is coated and a conditioner will simply moisturise your clothes.


agree people need to understand the difference


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

*Dr Leather spray cleaner.*

I cleaned the leather in a 2004 Mercedes Benz that is well looked after and although the leather is cleaned fairly regularly, I was surprised how much more dirt I lifted with Dr Leather spray cleaner. The new smell is really nice and the leather feels completely different............. like new. Definitely one to keep in the cupboard for future use.
Derek.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

benj said:


> Just switched to Dodo juice supernatural cleaner and sealant combo. Leaves a lovely natural matt finish and easy to use.


Switch from what?


----------



## g-can (Oct 16, 2016)

How do I know what type of finish is on leather? 
Just recently bought a 2007 Audi avant, brown/amaretto or what they call it. 
Nobody cleaned it for 12 years so Im trying to find out how to get all staining and grime out of it.

Meguiars Apc even in very light dilution is taking down brown color and is damaging leather/finish

What to use, how to know, what finish is it, I would greatly appreciate the help

Photo attached of seats, they look much better in pics then in person


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

g-can said:


> How do I know what type of finish is on leather?
> Just recently bought a 2007 Audi avant, brown/amaretto or what they call it.
> Nobody cleaned it for 12 years so Im trying to find out how to get all staining and grime out of it.
> 
> ...


Would have thought just use a dedicated leather cleaner. Dr Leather wipes are very good. Got 150 wipes from Amazon for £18

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Shocking behaviour. Why do people think manners go out the window when they are online? You are still dealing with real people, manners don't cost anything.

Hopefully an admin is along soon to escort you along to the nearest fb group. Your child like mentality will be better suited there 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Shouldn’t have to step in!!

Be respectful!!


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Shouldn't have to step in!!
> 
> Be respectful!!


Just a quick one why was my post deleted I actually gave him a proper answer to his question on how to tell the difference in painted or dyed leather


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wash monster said:


> Just a quick one why was my post deleted I actually gave him a proper answer to his question on how to tell the difference in painted or dyed leather


Because you have quoted one of the deleted post's.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

182_Blue said:


> Because you have quoted one of the deleted post's.


Cheers that makes sense :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

g-can said:


> How do I know what type of finish is on leather?
> Just recently bought a 2007 Audi avant, brown/amaretto or what they call it.
> Nobody cleaned it for 12 years so Im trying to find out how to get all staining and grime out of it.
> 
> ...


Its plastic. Megs apc is not damaging it, its cleaning it. Keep cleaning until it's clean.

Some use their degreaser on cars never cleaned or cleaned by people who add waxes and gum to their leather thinking it's 'feeding' something!

Too don't feed yourtv screen or laptop... Dont feed your plastic leather.


----------



## juddzey455 (Jan 30, 2009)

NorthantsPete said:


> Its plastic. Megs apc is not damaging it, its cleaning it. Keep cleaning until it's clean.
> 
> Some use their degreaser on cars never cleaned or cleaned by people who add waxes and gum to their leather thinking it's 'feeding' something!
> 
> Too don't feed yourtv screen or laptop... Dont feed your plastic leather.


Having been in the automotive interior business for over 20+ years i can tell you for free that's leather.


----------

